# VW Atlas Croas sport volume issue



## Adrianbofa (Feb 23, 2021)

I recently bought a 2021 VW Atlas Cross Sport with technology package . Is anyone else having issues with the volume drastically going up and down ? I have taken vehicle in for service and no one can figure out what’s wrong . They have already replaced 3 different parts .


----------



## rajuncajun27 (Mar 23, 2021)

theres a setting that you need to disable in volume setting. "Speed-dependent volume increase" turn it down to 0


----------



## Adrianbofa (Feb 23, 2021)

I have done that . Dealer can’t figure it out . Very frustrating .


----------



## VW/Porsche Fahrer (Dec 14, 2011)

Does your car radio have an HD setting. Perhaps it can be disabled. One of my cars has this option. Depending on reception while driving, it can switch between HD, which is louder, back to non-HD which not as loud. Disabling HD can result in a more consistent volume.


----------



## mtornettae (Aug 23, 2021)

Adrianbofa said:


> I recently bought a 2021 VW Atlas Cross Sport with technology package . Is anyone else having issues with the volume drastically going up and down ? I have taken vehicle in for service and no one can figure out what’s wrong . They have already replaced 3 different parts .


I have the same issue with mine. have you been able to find a solution for this.


----------



## betzgb (Aug 29, 2021)

I purchased my 2021 Atlas Cross Sport SE w/Tech package a week ago and I have the same issue! Very annoying to have the volume fluctuating during a song going a constant speed and not touching the volume control of course.


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

There was a post awhile back about this. Someone said that the head unit does not have enough power for the speakers especially when there is a decent amount of bass in the song. 

Ive only noticed the issue when the volume is around 50 percent or when my windows are down.

Before I read the post I was thinking there was just a problem with the factory speakers, now I am thinking about replacing them and adding a small amp somewhere. Hopefully that will help.


----------



## betzgb (Aug 29, 2021)

dh71704 said:


> There was a post awhile back about this. Someone said that the head unit does not have enough power for the speakers especially when there is a decent amount of bass in the song.
> 
> Ive only noticed the issue when the volume is around 50 percent or when my windows are down.
> 
> Before I read the post I was thinking there was just a problem with the factory speakers, now I am thinking about replacing them and adding a small amp somewhere. Hopefully that will help.


Yes it only happens when the volume is 50% or greater and more so with songs with bass. How could that not have been caught in the design of the system with all the components together? Pretty frustrating


----------



## Vwatlas2021volume (Sep 17, 2021)

I have the same issue with volume on 2021 atlas. The volume suddenly goes on mute and this has caused us to miss the gps directions several times. I can't increase or decrease the volume when the GPS isn't talking. It works with music though. Just a weird and very frustrating issue.

The dealer had us leave the car couple of times and still could not fix it.


----------



## Chimera21 (May 10, 2021)

21.5 AXS w/technology

IDK if its a setting I have yet to discover but Apple Play using navigation I have no audio for directions. Music plays but no audio for directions. My other cars the music mutes when voice direction happens then comes back

Previously audio for directions did work but I think that was when I was using the phone nav

Also occasionally Sirius never comes up nor any of the station assignment symbols/names when I start the car. I suspect this may be more a Sirius XM thing though

Also sometimes while just using the Sirius radio the screen will switch to NAV...then I have to select Music, Sirius and it comes back to the "radio" screen. IDK if having my phone in pocket is hitting something on phone so will see if this happens just laying phone in car

but this thread indicates some weird stuff going on with these cars

never used phone plug in, just bluetooth to connect


----------



## Vwatlas2021volume (Sep 17, 2021)

Similar issue. My phone is just laying there. The music works but the GPS gives the trouble.


----------



## Chimera21 (May 10, 2021)

SEE UPDATE AT END

This may fall into the RTFM category (read the f manual)...but it presents more ?;s than answers.

"My" manual says iPhone MUST be connected via cable to work for car play...hum, mine connects via bluetooth which the owners manual says is not possible (pg 189)

This is not the first time, and I am reading more, where what the manual says or shows is simply not my car. (HomeLink) buttons are on my mirror, not on overhead console shown in manual)...and the "pair" steps are wrong. Pair steps for just any remote I have for garage door are what works to "pair" my HomeLink mirror

So one of the first things it says for iPhone & Car Play is "iPhone in Apple Car Play MUST be activated in the iPhone settings unrestricted"...so far have not even found Car Play in my settings menu on my iPhone 10X...will look further

What I did find under settings for "navigation" on my iPhone is voice...mine was off so I switched to "normal" vs low or loud and it now says "music will mute when navigation voice is on"....IDK if they are talking about "my" voice commands or the NAV voice but assume the later....I will go for a drive and see how this works out

Will also see WTF using a cable connection does...kinda defeats the whole bluetooth connection ability and also the "charge pad" in center console...but again what the manual says and how my 21.5 work seem to be a continuing difference

EDIT/UPDATE:

For my issue, no NAV direction voice, I just fixed it. In iPhone in settings, clip maps, then follow prompt to find volume, click Normal (mine was set on None)

So for me my issue was iPhone, not Car Play...which BTW works fine via Blue Tooth and console charger at same time regarding charging


----------

